# [TEXMAKER1.5] entrer lettres accentuées au clavier (solved)

## leTigreBleu

Bonsoir

Texmaker 1.5 (dans portage) refuse toute touche clavier accentuée (é, è, à, ç). Tous les autres programmes (scite, rxvt, xterm, etc.) affichent bien les bons caractères pour ces touches.

Avez-vous rencontré ce problème ?

Je précise que je n'importe aucun fichier .tex, je veux simplement taper du latex en français.

Merci,

LeTigreBleu.Last edited by leTigreBleu on Fri Oct 12, 2007 5:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Aucun problème avec Vim  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

@Geekounet: alors, ça mord ce soir ?  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> @Geekounet: alors, ça mord ce soir ? 

 

Non, les trolls se cachent  :Sad: 

----------

## leTigreBleu

OK pour vim, nano aussi marche bien (les accents passent). Mais j'étais tout content d'avoir un "environnement" dédié à LaTeX avec la possibilité de mettre des fontes en taille 14 ou 16 (j'ai les yeux qui fatiguent avec nano).

Je sais, c'est maigre, comme raison, mais cela en reste une bonne.

Je me demande si cela ne viendrait pas de la manière dont j'ai compilé qt. Est-ce que cela pourrait expliquer le dysfonctionnement ?

A+

leTigreBleu

----------

## kopp

Ton système est-il en unicode ?

Au passage, merci de mettre ton titre en conformité avec les normes du forum.

----------

## Ezka

J'utilise Texmaker aussi, et j'ai les accents et tout.

Regarde dans "Configure Texmaker" ongler "Editor" et vérifie ton "Font Encoding" (UTF-8 ou latin1) et aussi que la police que tu utilises possède bien les accents (ex : DéjàVu).

----------

## Magic Banana

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Aucun problème avec Vim 

 

Ça devient modérateur et ça trolle... Où va le forum ?  :Laughing: 

Félicitations d'ailleurs !

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Aucun problème avec Vim  
> 
> Ça devient modérateur et ça trolle... Où va le forum ? 
> 
> Félicitations d'ailleurs !

 

Merci ^^

Ouais enfin le troll c'était hier pour ma dernière fois, maintenant je n'y ai plus le droit ^^

----------

## kopp

Et c'était raté en plus, mouhahahah tu fais bien de devenir modo, t'es nul comme trolleur

----------

## leTigreBleu

kopp, je viens de modifier le titre. Mon système n'est pas en unicode. Il est en iso8859-1 (ou 15, je ne sais plus).

Ezka, je viens de tenter la manip : les touches accentuées ne passent pas, quelle que soit la fonte (4 testées arial, times new roman, new cent, et une autre) et le mode (iso, autre). Je quitte texmaker et je relance, histoire de lever tout doute de config.

J'ai aussi essayé System comme type d'encodage : aucun résultat concluant.

En fait, c'est le seul soft qui n'accepte pas les touches accentuées du clavier (et c'est une gentoo qui tourne depuis un an) d'où ma surprise. 

A tout hasard, je donne le résultat de emerge -pv qt :

```
[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-4.2.3-r1 [4.2.2] USE="cups jpeg opengl png qt3support zlib -accessibility -dbus -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom"
```

Dites-moi si vous voyez une blague dans le USE (quelque chose liée au clavier, au support des langues, ou autre).

Note : je viens d'essayer de charger un texte édité avec nano (avec des accents), il est parfaitement visible dans texmaker. Donc l'affichage ne semble pas en cause. C'est réellement au niveau de l'entrée clavier que ça coince.

LeTigreBleu

----------

## kopp

Enfin, moi j'ai vu sur le site de TexMaker que c'était un éditeur unicode, alors bon... me dit que si ton système n'est pas en unicode, ça peut poser probleme.

Sinon j'avais tenté un emerge -pv ce matin, mais j'avais rien vu de choqant ou d'intéressant dans les USE dispos...

Merci pour le titre

----------

## leTigreBleu

Exact, kopp.

Y a-t-il un utilisateur de Texmaker qui ne n'aurait pas configuré son gentoo en unicode ? Ca lèverait un doute...

Sinon, est-il simple de passer de iso 8859 à unicode, ou bien vais-je démolir ma config gentoo qui marche ?

Bonne soirée,

leTigreBleu

----------

## kopp

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/utf-8.xml

----------

## Ezka

Je ne suis pas en unicode (mais latin1)   :Very Happy:  mais je dois l'avoir en dur dans le kernel pour le cas où   :Smile: 

Tu peux surement l'ajouter dans ton noyau ss tout démolir !

NB : m'apperçois que j'ai pas que ça dans mon kernel (western, latin1-9, UTF8) de quoi faire quoi !

----------

## geekounet

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Je ne suis pas en unicode (mais latin1)   mais je dois l'avoir en dur dans le kernel pour le cas où  
> 
> Tu peux surement l'ajouter dans ton noyau ss tout démolir !
> 
> NB : m'apperçois que j'ai pas que ça dans mon kernel (western, latin1-9, UTF8) de quoi faire quoi !

 

AFAIK, les supports des charsets dans le kernel ne servent que pour les conversions entre les fs du type fat, ntfs, smb, etc.

----------

## Ezka

Donc mes apps s'en servent pas ?

boh c'est pas bien grave alors, mais je comprend pas pouquoi moi j'ai bien des accents vu que je suis pas en UTF8   :Rolling Eyes: 

J'ai vraiment du mal a pigé comment sont foutus c'est histoires de locale et d'encodage   :Confused:  ... j'ai un peu le syndrôme de l'autruche ... "ça marche, je cherche pas"   :Laughing: 

----------

## leTigreBleu

Merci à tous pour les réponses.

Ce que je vais faire : je vais profiter de l'installation de gentoo sur le PC de ma mère pour voir si texmaker marche sur un gentoo avec tout bien à jour. Si oui, je remettrai le mien à jour. Sinon, je tenterai de passer en utf-8.

leTigreBleu

----------

## leTigreBleu

Rebonsoir à tous,

Après emerge --deep --newuse texmaker, le soft fonctionne parfaitement : je peux entrer éçù !

A+

leTigreBleu

----------

